# Pedal enclosure



## Username123 (Jul 20, 2021)

I am looking for an enclosure for the el sol distortion. Would a 1590b be too small?I am trying to keep costs down. A 125b will cost be 10-15 bucks more because mouser doesn't carry 125b enclosures, so I would have to pay shipping.


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 20, 2021)

It will easily fit in a 1590b. The only problem comes is if you want top mounted jack which are a bit tighter and your measurements need to be bang on but is still not a problem.






						1590B Top-Mount Jacks Measurements
					

Some folks were asking about a template for top mounted jacks on 1590B. While I don't have a template, I did record my measurements. It uses Lumberg KLB-3 mono 1/4" jacks and a Lumberg 2.1mm non-switched DC jack. The spacing is right-on enough to use lock washers on the inside for the 1/4"...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Or just put side mounted jacks.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 20, 2021)

The Hammond part number for a 125B enclosure is 1590N1. Mouser should have it in stock.


----------



## TGP39 (Jul 20, 2021)

Mouser carries the 125B by Hammond.... It’s just called the 1590N1 now.   Same enclosure  essentially.


----------



## TGP39 (Jul 20, 2021)

TGP39 said:


> Mouser carries the 125B by Hammond.... It’s just called the 1590N1 now.   Same enclosure  essentially.


Late by 1 minute. 🤣


----------



## Username123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you all for you responses!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 20, 2021)

Username123 said:


> I am looking for an enclosure for the el sol distortion. Would a 1590b be too small?I am trying to keep costs down. A 125b will cost be 10-15 bucks more because mouser doesn't carry 125b enclosures, so I would have to pay shipping.


I seriously don't know how the term "125B" came to be.

The correct nomenclature for Hammond's box is 1590N1, and Mouser does indeed carry them. In different finishes no less.


			https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine?Keyword=Hammond+1590N1
		



EDIT:
Weird. When I pulled up this thread there were zero responses... I didn't black out, it took me a few seconds to type and hit reply and *then *up pops everybody's replies


----------



## Robert (Jul 20, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I seriously don't know how the term "125B" came to be.


125B was the 4SITE part number, when 4SITE still existed.... it just stuck.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks! I didn't see that coming. I've been mighty curious about that for ... years.


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2021)

Username123 said:


> I am looking for an enclosure for the el sol distortion. Would a 1590b be too small?I am trying to keep costs down. A 125b will cost be 10-15 bucks more because mouser doesn't carry 125b enclosures, so I would have to pay shipping.


Is Tayda not an option for you? You can get a 125B drilled and painted for half that cost


----------



## Username123 (Jul 21, 2021)

It's more about priority shipping, not the cost of the enclosure.


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 21, 2021)

IMHO, Tayda all the way... do like I did and order a bunch... this lower your shipping cost per unit...

And mouser isn't cheap on shipping either if I remember...


----------



## Username123 (Jul 21, 2021)

It is my first build. Don't even know if I will like building pedals. Don't have very much money either, so I could not buy in bulk anyway.


----------



## fig (Jul 21, 2021)

Username123 said:


> It is my first build. Don't even know if I will like building pedals. Don't have very much money either, so I could not buy in bulk anyway.


What pedal are you building? The El Sol? You were questioning the clipping stage of that schematic on another thread. You don't know pedals but you know clipping stages?


----------



## Username123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Yup the el sol. I am a Researchaholic. I can learn everything about anything if I want to. I know some about what affects the sound of a pedal. Clipping is also one of the most important parts of the circuit, along with IC's and gain stages. That all affects output, response, and tone. Sorry to start an argument. I said I don't know if I like building pedals yet!


----------



## fig (Jul 22, 2021)

I assure you I have zero interest in arguing over a guitar pedal. 

From what I've read, you want to build an El Sol because you believe you might enjoy building, but being unsure you don't want to make any unnecessary purchases. Also, you aren't made of money so sensible sourcing is a top priority. 

I get that! 

You need to ask yourself, how much money am I willing to risk to find out if I like this hobby or not?If you have a figure in mind, it can likely be determined if in fact the pedal can be built for that amount. Without one, it's not really a solvable equation.

The folks here are some of the best group of people you could hope to find yourself among, and will go out of their way to help you get where you want to be.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 22, 2021)

IMO, if you're just getting your feet wet with this hobby I would *HIGHLY* suggest buying a kit. Not sure where you are located, but my first build was from General Guitar Gadgets. GGG has lots of instructions (how to populate your board, exactly how to wire everything up, etc.) Everything is included in the kit and the enclosure is pre-drilled which is pretty nice. Yes, buying a kit will cost a _bit_ more, but it will save you the time and hassle of sourcing all the parts (it may be more expensive if you have to go to multiple sources due to shipping). While nearly all the kits may not have the true sound you are searching for, there's a TON of literature about them, circuit analysis, as well as troubleshooting online. We would be more that happy to help you out here if you run into any problems and guide you along the way. My best advice if you're starting out is to enjoy the building process and take your time.


----------



## Username123 (Jul 22, 2021)

Should Have thought of a kit earlier. Thank you guys for your advice. I ordered all the components already. It was about 50 dollars for all the parts I need, and shipping. Thankfully my father is really intuitive with electronics, and he can teach me how to solder. Back in the day he used to build and sell telsa coils. I am very fortunate to have somebody to help me out.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 22, 2021)

After you build this one, try a kit. Then you can decide which way to build you like better. 

Boom! The next thing you know you're building a couple of tube amps per year and a half-dozen pedals per month...


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 22, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> After you build this one, try a kit. Then you can decide which way to build you like better.
> 
> Boom! The next thing you know you're building a couple of tube amps per year and a half-dozen pedals per month...


LOL the only thing that stops me from working on an amp, it that I strongly feel that I'm stupid enough to electrocute myself !!!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 22, 2021)

EGRENIER said:


> LOL the only thing that stops me from working on an amp, it that I strongly feel that I'm stupid enough to electrocute myself !!!


That's exactly how I felt about it, working on amps terrified me.

Tonight I'm celebrating the successful debugging of an input jack problem on my Tweed build.

Finished the build and fired it up last night and got sound but only if there was a jumper cable between bright and normal channels' Hi Z.

I thought maybe too much solder on the jacks had caused some to overflow and short out the tip to ground ... after desoldering the jacks and inspecting them with a magnifier, I realised...

All the how-to guides and kits show GND SW TIP for the jack lugs, but my cheap-asterisk jacks are lugged GND TIP SW!

Rewired everything and now it works. Next up is to tidy up the build, play around with the grounding to eliminate as much noise/hiss/hum as possible.

I'm the kid that took the windup clock apart and could NOT put it back together again — so if I can build a pedal or an amp, I think anybody that has a mind to do so can as well.



I'm still terrified of heart-stopping voltages, hopefully scared enough it keeps me alive.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 22, 2021)

EGRENIER said:


> LOL the only thing that stops me from working on an amp, it that I strongly feel that I'm stupid enough to electrocute myself !!!


The only thing that stops me from building a (tube) amp is the fact that even for budget-quality stuff, it’s pretty friggin expensive 😅


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 22, 2021)

If you do decide to build an amp, skip the cheap jacks, and cheap tube sockets... 😼


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 27, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> The only thing that stops me from building a (tube) amp is the fact that even for budget-quality stuff, it’s pretty friggin expensive 😅



Well yes, that is a factor too, but if I could build a HiWatt or a Vintage Tweed for 800$ and have it sound like a 2000$ amp, I feel I'd be ahead....

I'm pretty handy with wood, so I can probably build the cabinet from scratch and save a few bucks there....

Still, It's in the future plan... I need to read more on process and safety procedure to discharge the caps.  I've see a few homemade kits with chopsticks and resistance to slowly discharge them... but still, that scares me a fair bit...


----------



## Chris411 (Jul 27, 2021)

Just to go back to the initial question: I crammed the El Sol into this 1590G2 enclosure, including top-mounted jacks.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 28, 2021)

G2 with top-jacks ! HOLY... 

That is most impressive. Kudos.


----------



## Username123 (Jul 28, 2021)

That looks pretty difficult to do. I ended up buying a 125b enclosure. Going to build it next week.


----------



## andare (Mar 30, 2022)

Reviving an older thread.

Since buying from Tayda seems to be pretty expensive I'm trying to source my enclosures in Europe.

Besides the fact that I can't find any local companies that can do UV printing on enclosures, I can't find 125Bs, only 1590N1s. They're supposed to be the same but there's a discrepancy between 125B (122 x 66 x  40 mm) and 1590N1 (121.1 x 66 x 35mm) - basically a 125B is 5mm taller. At least according to the cheapest option I found, which is in Spain https://www.retroamplis.com/epages/62070367.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62070367/Products/ENC-N1-COL

Will PedalPCB projects fits in the shorter 1590N1s?


----------



## spi (Mar 30, 2022)

The 5mm difference shouldn't be an issue.


----------

